# Igloo super tough: anyone have any experience?



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I am needing a couple coolers for when I go to Venice in October and some bigger coolers in general for normal use. I just saw these igloo super tough which is supposed to be more durable. The hinges, latches, and handles are all supposed to be upgraded. I'm thinking about buying a couple 120 quart ones. Anyone have any of the super tough igloos? Maybe it can even jump out of the bed of a truck going 80 fully loaded and still survive to tell the tale?........................nah, who am I kidding, it isnt a yeti lol but all seriousness, any first hand experience?

http://www.igloocoolers.com/Coolers/All-Coolers/Super-Tough-120

S4L


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> I am needing a couple coolers for when I go to Venice in October and some bigger coolers in general for normal use. I just saw these igloo super tough which is supposed to be more durable. The hinges, latches, and handles are all supposed to be upgraded. I'm thinking about buying a couple 120 quart ones. Anyone have any of the super tough igloos? Maybe it can even jump out of the bed of a truck going 80 fully loaded and still survive to tell the tale?........................nah, who am I kidding, it isnt a yeti lol but all seriousness, any first hand experience?
> 
> http://www.igloocoolers.com/Coolers/All-Coolers/Super-Tough-120
> 
> S4L


I'll always remember that claim about the yetis flying out of the back of the guys truck at 80mph fully loaded. Who on earth posted that though? That had to be the tallest Yeti tall tale of all time.
Did you post that as a joke way back? As I remember the guy sounded like he believed it actually happened though.

Oh, no info on the super toughs. Sorry.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Coleman Xtreme vs Igloo Super Tough.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Brutes are made in Texas, about the same price. I also saw the Igloo at Sam's, looks good but the price is not much better than the Brute.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Brutes are garbage dropped on 2 feet and it broke and it was empty and they wouldn't warranty it. Yeti and pelican. But a buddy of mine just got the super tough about a month and and It seems ok. They beefed it up a but where it needed it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Who sells the Igloo Super Tough? Haven't seen them.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

well I couldnt find much info on them so i just went ahead and ordered a 120 and only time will tell. If it works good, I'll just order another. Its free shipping from walmart.com so no big deal. Its not supposed to hold ice longer, just supposed to be more durable and last longer, so only time will truely tell how well it works



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Brutes are made in Texas, about the same price. I also saw the Igloo at Sam's, looks good but the price is not much better than the Brute.


They arent even close in price, maybe youre talking about the yukon. These are different. The 120 quart igloo super tough is $100, the brute 100 quarts is $379


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltwater4life said:


> well I couldnt find much info on them so i just went ahead and ordered a 120 and only time will tell. If it works good, I'll just order another. Its free shipping from walmart.com so no big deal. Its not supposed to hold ice longer, just supposed to be more durable and last longer, so only time will truely tell how well it works
> 
> They arent even close in price, maybe youre talking about the yukon. These are different. The 120 quart igloo super tough is $100, the brute 100 quarts is $379


I saw one at Sams the other day and it had rubber latches and was built like a Yeti. Not a Yukon either, it was $279 for a 70 quart. I can't find anything on the internet about it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw that Igloo at walmart-it looked pretty rugged


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Ever wonder why after all these years of igloo as they are,(kinda cheap), now they are trying to build a "tougher" product?
Pretty easy answer ain't it!
Just couldn't help it, HA! I got lots of igloos and still keep patchin em up and using them, I just don't have to patch the better coolers.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmm....... it looks good at the fraction of the price of of a brute or yeti!! Got me interested.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

My fishing partner has a brute and a pelican. We put 20 lbs of ice in each. After 8 or 9 hours of fishing we had no ice. My $15 igloo is better than that.
Pat


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

HTownBoi281 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm....... it looks good at the fraction of the price of of a brute or yeti!! Got me interested.


Now im in no way saying it is comparable to a yeti or brute, but it is supposed to be commercial grade durable and last longer. Hey, worth a shot to see. I know it wont take a beating from a grizzly bear, but then again how often do i come in contact with a bear period? Im sure ittl do what i need it for and more than i need. The white and orange dont look too bad either


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

patfatdaddy said:


> My fishing partner has a brute and a pelican. We put 20 lbs of ice in each. After 8 or 9 hours of fishing we had no ice. My $15 igloo is better than that.
> Pat


But if it were a Yeti you would have ice overflowing out of it after 9 hours...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

patfatdaddy said:


> My fishing partner has a brute and a pelican. We put 20 lbs of ice in each. After 8 or 9 hours of fishing we had no ice. My $15 igloo is better than that.
> Pat


this thread really wasnt meant to be a D*** measuring contest, lets not derail it with another my cooler is better thread please. Thanks


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Igloo makes their coolers so you have perpetual maintence buying the over priced latches, hinges ect.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> this thread really wasnt meant to be a D*** measuring contest, lets not derail it with another my cooler is better thread please. Thanks


Wasn't trying to measure anything. Just seems stupid to pay so much for something that does not do any better.
pat


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

uncle dave said:


> Igloo makes their coolers so you have perpetual maintence buying the over priced latches, hinges ect.


The super tough Igloos have stainless hinges, stainless latches, & reinforced handles. My buddy got me one for a gift. It is such a asthetically nice cooler my wife has declared it the official backyard pool box.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

A 120 quart cooler with stainless fittings for $100? And free shipping to home? And if I think it sucks, I can return it easily? Oh, and speaking of "Made in Texas", Igloo is based in Katy, TX and has factories there and near I-10 and Beltway 8. All hard sided Igloo products are made in the US. Yeti can get you a cooler made in the US, but you need to call them direct to make sure you don't get one from the Philippines, per their website.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Igloo-Super-Tough-120-Qt-Cooler/24413756


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like a badazz cooler. Suprised no 2cooler has put it to an abuse test yet. Slackers


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought my Yukon from a guy that works for Igloo. The Super Tough you are asking about is the favorite cooler of all the employees there. It's worth the money. I would've rather bought one in smaller size if it would fit in my leaning post. 

Regarding the hinges, the super tough should have the SS hinges, which last and dont break. 

Regarding other Igloos, I bought a 94qt marine with SS hinges, latches, and rubber grip handles at the factory "scratch and dent" store for $65. Quality parts do exist.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Never had a super tough but have had several IGLOOs no problems.
I did not let bears play with them, or over sized men.
I am sure the newer ones are better built.
How does a loaded ice chest blow out of a pickup?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

RexP said:


> Never had a super tough but have had several IGLOOs no problems.
> I did not let bears play with them, or over sized men.
> I am sure the newer ones are better built.
> How does a loaded ice chest blow out of a pickup?


Hahahaha good question, we asked the guy who claimed that on a yeti thread but I believe he became mute. I see good results coming from these. I won't be puttin a stress test on it but will for sure see how it works. Will try it this weekend. Even got a fish ruler on top as well. Looks good to me!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Never bought one, but these have great reviews too.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Xtreme-120-Quart-Cooler/14574678


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I just got the super tough 120 a few weeks ago, and all I can say so far I'm pretty impressed, and this coming from a guy who swore off igloo a while back.
Havent really put it to much of a test other than as a yard cooler full of drinks for about 20 kids and it held up to that abuse for a few days with no damage, ice retention is comparable to the five day coolers. (which means 1-2 days) unless its never opened. Build quality is superb, the stainless hinges and latches and lid straps are a cool touch.

Time will tell, but for 100-120 Im not disappointed yet.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

RexP said:


> Never had a super tough but have had several IGLOOs no problems.
> I did not let bears play with them, or over sized men.
> I am sure the newer ones are better built.
> How does a loaded ice chest blow out of a pickup?


They (plural) flew out fully loaded at 80 mph and just ended up with a few scratches. Hands down, best Yeti tall tale ever. Like Saltwater said, he never explained the circumstances so its all left to the imagination .... and Yeti lore.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Now back to the Igloo Super tough. They also make a super tough STX. I bought a 54 quart super tough stx. It does NOT keep ice very long but it does not say it will. Now if you get the next size up it will keep ice for 5 days. I bought the 54 quart for day use in my boat for food and drinks. A box that will be opened all day. No box will keep ice if you open it a lot. Put plenty of ice in it and it will keep your drinks cold all day. It has the handles bolted thru the wall and not screwed on. Stainless hinges and dual stainless straps on the inside. So for it has been roughed up some and looks good. Wholesale Marine was the best price. No tax and free shipping over $100. I did not get the free shipping for the 54 quart because it only cost $89 but the shipping was cheap and fast with no tax.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

saltwater4life said:


> well I couldnt find much info on them so i just went ahead and ordered a 120 and only time will tell. If it works good, I'll just order another. Its free shipping from walmart.com so no big deal. Its not supposed to hold ice longer, just supposed to be more durable and last longer, so only time will truely tell how well it works
> 
> Put it to the test. Leave it out in your boat tonite. If it is gone in the morning it is a good one, so then you can order 2 more!


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Got. Yeti lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatliner (Apr 2, 2008)

I have two Igloo super toughs on my boat. I fill them with ice on Saturday evening around five and come Sunday evening i have to dump about 50% of the ice i started with . They are mounted where they are in direct sun light . For the price don't think you can beat them. I've gotten compliments on their looks as well.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Well got it in the mail yesterday, gonna load it up with some cold brews and some sodas. Lets see how we'll it keeps ice with being opened constantly. I don't care how long it lasts or how often I have to add ice, as along as my brewskis are still ice cold


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

I have an igloo that works so well that when I go on a fishing trip to Toledo Bend I have to stop half way there and let some ice out.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

jfc21 said:


> I have an igloo that works so well that when I go on a fishing trip to Toledo Bend I have to stop half way there and let some ice out.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Eliminate the problem. Catch and release! Use them for storage.lol


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

This post got the best of me, so when I was already in the I-10/ Grand Parkway area, I popped out to the Igloo factory and hit their store. $89 for a 120 quart Super Tough that had some scratches on the lid. The thing looks pretty sturdy; 2 stainless wires attached to the lid, stainless screw hinges on the lid, steel latches, stainless wire leash for the drain plug. I really like the way they have the handles screwed through the walls with holes to hook bungies to the body of the cooler. I've already used it as a step ladder getting in and out of my truck at the beach without putting my foot through the lid. We'll see about ice retention Monday on the beach.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

You must of lost weight? lmao


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Melon said:


> You must of lost weight? lmao


No, that's what made the cooler so impressive!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I miss GOTT ice chests. They were a superior product, and not over-priced.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

SaltwaterTom said:


> This post got the best of me, so when I was already in the I-10/ Grand Parkway area, I popped out to the Igloo factory and hit their store. $89 for a 120 quart Super Tough that had some scratches on the lid. The thing looks pretty sturdy; 2 stainless wires attached to the lid, stainless screw hinges on the lid, steel latches, stainless wire leash for the drain plug. I really like the way they have the handles screwed through the walls with holes to hook bungies to the body of the cooler. I've already used it as a step ladder getting in and out of my truck at the beach without putting my foot through the lid. We'll see about ice retention Monday on the beach.


Were you able to call ahead and ask them if they had the 120 qt in stock? Or do you just show up and it's the luck of the draw as to what you'll find?


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

mrau said:


> Were you able to call ahead and ask them if they had the 120 qt in stock? Or do you just show up and it's the luck of the draw as to what you'll find?


I called ahead, they had 4 or 5 of the 120's.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

SaltwaterTom said:


> I called ahead, they had 4 or 5 of the 120's.


Thanks Tom. Next time I'm heading West ill call ahead and drop in.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I loaded it with 48 bottle brews and 24 sodas, 60 lb of ice and sat in the direct sun for 5-6 hours and sat all night. This morning there was about 1/3 the ice left. But it was being opened and closed all night. I don't think it's any better or worse than a max cold, but definitely more durable and better made, I like it. I will be buying a few more in the near futures the latches are great, world of difference from the cheapo all plastic ones. So the igloo warehouse isn't too far, I may make I visit sometime soon.

My recommendation, definitely a good buy and will be buying more. I think the better made and upgraded hardware is worth the extra $20


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Igloo 72qt. super tough $99. I think I'll try one in the boat.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm a gonna git me a couple of em, WTH, I got all kinds of coolers. I dang sure don't need any more but we'll test em out. I'll try the toss it out the truck at 100 m/h and see what happens.
I'm gonna load it up with cheap beer and ice then chunk it out the back while goin over 100 m/h and I bet when we open it the beer won't even be shook up and it'll have more ice in it than it did before it bailed off tha truck.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

RexP said:


> Never had a super tough but have had several IGLOOs no problems.
> I did not let bears play with them, or over sized men.
> I am sure the newer ones are better built.
> How does a loaded ice chest blow out of a pickup?


It was full of packing peanuts.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

kenny said:


> Igloo 72qt. super tough $99. I think I'll try one in the boat.


We got the 120 quart for $99 off Walmart.com w/ free shipping. Can't beat that man, but I did just look at Walmart.com and only have 150q and 165q


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am told they make the super tough and the super tough STX. I bought the STX model. They say it is made even better. I don't know but will test them.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

OK I was looking on the igloo website. The super tough STX models have a 5 day ice keeping data and the super tough have a 4 day ice keeping data. Also the super tough STX said they are made with 40 % more material than the regular super tough.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I do t know about 40% more material, but I did see that the Stx is about 4-5 lbs heavier. So maybe more material, but not too positive about 40% more. I honestly don't know the difference between the super tough and super tough Stx, is it worth the extra $40-50?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Looking at these walmart had the supertough 120 for 90 plus shipping, bass pro in San Antonio had the STX 120 for like 169. Ended up in a Lowes supermarket in Bandera of all places and they had the stx 120 for 109.00 I couldnt pass it up after seeing it at that price.

Like it so far, but time will tell. Also a little birdie told me that at the last big tourney in Matagorda there was an igloo rep there handing out free stainless hinges and latches, might be worth go to a weigh in or two and asking about some freebies!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm a gonna git me a couple of em, WTH, I got all kinds of coolers. I dang sure don't need any more but we'll test em out. I'll try the toss it out the truck at 100 m/h and see what happens.
> I'm gonna load it up with cheap beer and ice then chunk it out the back while goin over 100 m/h and I bet when we open it the beer won't even be shook up and it'll have more ice in it than it did before it bailed off tha truck.


No, no no!!! Load it with ice and cheap NON-ALCOHOLIC beer.......................


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got back from the igloo factory store, some fantastic deals. we got a 120 regular super tough for $67. The 120 super tough STX was $89 they said, not much difference at all compare to regular super tough so just went with the regular one. We got the last regular super tough, but they had about 3 120q STX, 1 165q STX, and some smaller super toughs. Also had a 165q Yukon for $270 I think, that's a killer deal. Also quite a few Yukon with wheels.

They also sell the stainless steel latches and hinges 1/3 the cost on their website. Stainless latches and hinges $4 each.

Also, I found out they are having their yearly factory blowout sale.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=537433

S4L


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Where is the factory store?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Katy


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=487021&highlight=80+mph

Had to dig it up for old times sake. Post #27.... All time best Yeti tall tale.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I saw one at Sams the other day and it had rubber latches and was built like a Yeti. Not a Yukon either, it was $279 for a 70 quart. I can't find anything on the internet about it.


That was a Pelican cooler Smack...looked at them on Saturday at Sam's.

TH


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I have seen the pelican at Costco, have never heard or read any reviews about them. I know the guy off of "Penns big water adventures" is sponsored by Pelican. Just haven't known anyone who uses them. Any word?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

mrau said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=487021&highlight=80+mph
> 
> Had to dig it up for old times sake. Post #27.... All time best Yeti tall tale.


Hahahaha I had to read the posts all over again so I could get the full effect of the humor involved. Never gets old lol green to ya Mary for diggin that up


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Also


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Also, I spoke to an igloo rep today and the super tough will be introducing a new color next month, it will be a green/tan model geared for the hunters


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I found this while scouring information about high end coolers. I knew I saw this one at Sam's a while back. Just wish they made a larger size like a 70-75 quart. 
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/7/prweb10963140.htm

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

letsgofishbro said:


> Brutes are garbage dropped on 2 feet and it broke and it was empty and they wouldn't warranty it. Yeti and pelican. But a buddy of mine just got the super tough about a month and and It seems ok. They beefed it up a but where it needed it.


I find this report of a Brute box breaking very interesting. Was this an old model or new model Brute box? How did it break? What broke on the cooler? Do you have some pics so we can see how your cooler failed? I'd love to have more details on this.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> Who sells the Igloo Super Tough? Haven't seen them.


Online at the Igloo site or at the Igloo Factory Store. Igloo Rd. Brookshire, TX. And absolutely nothing burnt orange is ever allowed on my vessel. Did I say absolutely nothing? Oh yeah. Just making sure. T sip trash. I know you around here somewhere. I smell Polo.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

mley1 said:


> I find this report of a Brute box breaking very interesting. Was this an old model or new model Brute box? How did it break? What broke on the cooler? Do you have some pics so we can see how your cooler failed? I'd love to have more details on this.


We're always here to help folks. Don't ever hesitate to reach out to us with any questions or concerns. We pride ourselves in our customer service and the quality of our products. We launched the new Made in USA cooler line in November 2012 and have a made a number of enhancements since then including the following:


Thicker lid gaskets for a better seal
New foam insulation machine provides a better foam mixture that drastically reduces any warping commonly found with rotationally molded products
Beefier ribbed drain plug housings and gaskets
Changed our latch rubber process to produce an even stronger latch
Improved steel latch hardware and installation process to ensure latches aren't being screwed into
Non-marking rubber feet to prevent scuffs
We're continually investing tens of thousands of dollars to further improve our product. We're not content with just producing a great cooler, we want to make the hands down best ice chest on the market. Do not hesitate to reach out to us if you have any issues. We send replacement parts free of charge and have never left a customer unhappy with their purchase.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Brute Outdoors said:


> We're always here to help folks. Don't ever hesitate to reach out to us with any questions or concerns. We pride ourselves in our customer service and the quality of our products. We launched the new Made in USA cooler line in November 2012 and have a made a number of enhancements since then including the following:
> 
> 
> Thicker lid gaskets for a better seal
> ...


 service! Love it!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Brute Outdoors said:


> We're always here to help folks. Don't ever hesitate to reach out to us with any questions or concerns. We pride ourselves in our customer service and the quality of our products. We launched the new Made in USA cooler line in November 2012 and have a made a number of enhancements since then including the following:
> 
> 
> Thicker lid gaskets for a better seal
> ...


Jeremy, I find it extremely hard to believe that the poster I questioned had one of your coolers break. In fact, I find it unbelievable. That first cooler I bought from you is still going strong. And when I tested and reviewed it I TRIED to break it and couldn't! I even dropped it off my second floor deck and beat on it with an aluminum baseball bat. And your new line of coolers are just as tough or even tougher. So the report of a Brute box cooler breaking seems pretty hard to believe to me. I want details and proof from him!


----------

